# Anti fungal/angelfish eggs



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to breed angelfish about 5 or so years ago and at the time used to use an antifungal that came in a white plastic bottle and mentioned on the back instructions it's use in prevention of fungus on fish eggs.....I've been in shops looking for this stuff and can't find or remember what it's called.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Was it Methylene Blue (commonly used and inexpensive)or possibly Maroxy from Mardel? The latter doesn't discolour the water as it is stabilized chlorine.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...that's it Bill D - Maroxy by Mardel, I couldn't remember it for the life of me....thanks so much.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Something I have tried and worked for me was to black out the tank, no light what so ever, for about five days. No fungus and eggs hatched.


----------

